# Helping The Horses At HHH



## KBailey13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Sounds like you know exactly what you are doing! I think with a little trust from you, they will catch on quickly! Good luck! Sound's like funn.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

K day one and it didn't go so great at allllll... Well it wasn't bad it just wasn't good. I worked with two horses today. Mick & Milo. Mick is a 3 year old quarter horse very anxious, timid type. I had no issue in getting him to go out on the rail but not an ounce of join up. He walked for me, backed for me, just has no idea as to what his role with humans is...he still wants to be out in the herd. I do feel he is going to be a good horse for someone...really pretty little bay. I got him to calm down to the ropes and whatnot...had trouble is catching him...ahhh but I did get him to move...then enters Milo...Milo refuses to move but can turn on one foot around and around and around to avoid moving out. He is like a brick house...NOTHING motivates him...He did show us he can clear the gate as he jumped it an left the round pen on his first attempt at work. Once we got him back well then he just did nothing at all except make me look like a blabbering idiot...lol oh well at least we all got some excercise huh  So we put the riding block in there to just see what Milo would do if I laid across his back and guess what he moves ALOT when pressure & weight go on his back so he can move but just refuses to do when he doesn't want to...I WILL GET TO HIM.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

​
Last night we went out to HHH to ride Dallas. He was in a lovely mood when caught and seemed rather perturbed by the inconvenience of having to deal with us rather than graze with his herd mates. Thats just typical horse behavior though. He is a strapping young man, bulked up, with a neck like a body builder. He is tough stuff. Got him the round pen and did some free lunging. He is rather laid back. Once his buddies moved off into the distant pasture he was more "giving" in his efforts and a little less distracted. Again just typical "I am horse who hasn't been messed with much lately" behavior. So the moment of truth finally presented itself as I swung up on him from the mounting block. He stood like a champ and didn't move off. I gave him a moment to collect his thoughts and understand I was up there and then asked him to move off. I am not from the school of "kicking" a horse. I do not believe you have to kick a horse for it to understand the cue to move. I gave him some squeezes, rocked my bottom and asked with a kiss. Eventually we rolled out at a very slow lazy pace. Being this was the first time I was on him he was a gentleman, a lazy gentlemen, BUT I will take that over a fired up fruit loop any day. We used a full cheek snaffle on him and at first he had some difficulty in giving into it as it is probably a lot gentler than what he is used to if he has had prior training. They lack the squeezing leverage pressure of say a curb or worse a tom thumb. He does need to loosen up his neck and gain some flexion. His body is stiff and rigid. He does understand the move cue, he did get into a trot for a short spurt with the added pressure of Jeannie working him from the center of the pen. We unsaddled him and I got up on him bareback and he followed his leader "Jeannie" around not caring to much at all I was up there. All in all it was a pretty easy session. 


​So here is my critique of this horse:
*Disposition:* Quiet & complacent. He may be big & bulky but he has a soft demeanor.
*Behavior Issues:* None to note thus far. He is a little lazy which can be a sign of him dominating his rider but in this case I think t is more just a horse that has grown to like not working. Again that is very typical. I walked behind him, no kicking. No biting, he respected my space and followed willingly. 
*Riding Skill :* He has a very comfortable walk, trot is a little bumpy, and haven't made it to canter yet. It is still a little early to call this horse a beginners horse BUT if nothing changes he would be excellent for anyone who just wants to meander around on trails or have a nice horse to saddle up and enjoy for the afternoon.
*Game Plan:* Since last night was kinda like an "orientation" it stayed at a relaxed pace. It was more for observation purposes and to see how much he already knows. Wednesday I will go back out and on that day it will be more about pushing his buttons a little and making him do stuff he may not feel like doing. Once I start pushing those buttons we will know for sure how complacent & broke he is. He kinda got to run the show last night but on Wednesday he is going to be asked to listen and do some basic things like walk, trot, canter, whoa, in both directions. 






​


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

* Dallas & Jasmine *


* Dallas*​Last night I had two wonderful experiences on these horses! First I rode Dallas in the arena at a walk mostly, I did get him to trot for a bit on my own but Jeannie had to come in and put pressure on him from the center of the pen...he is just REALLY lazy in the round pen. He is a very bumpy trot. Later I left the pen and went to to the pasture with him since all his buddies were off in a different pasture. I hopped on and he started to go towards the gait to the buddies pasture and Glen quickly shut it...he paced up and down the gate I turned him around and we went for a nice gallop along the fence. And just when I though it was his all...he showed me he can move even faster...but guess what it was like sitting still...it was the smoothest gallop I have ever ridden...he does NOT respond to well to the snaffle bit, probably used to the more popular western style bits of tomb thumbs,curbs, or something with shanks. But all in all it went fine. And guess what NO BUCKING at any gait...it was nice!






*Jasmine *​So then we decide that went well so why not catch Miss Jasmine and take a try at her. A little background on this horse. Well first off she is a sweetie  Second off she is not broke. Last year Jeannie started to work her and she bucked her a couple times, and the last bucking fit left poor Jeannie unconcious and then training was suspended...so Jeannie snatches her from the pasture and she goes into the round pen. She is a little afraid, jumps a bit at the rope, so I take a moment to just calm her down. I precede to just saddle her up like it has been done everyday for the past year or so and she does great. Same goes for bridling her. I can tell she is nervous a tad but nothing out of the ordinary so I decide to just go with her energy. I don't do any groundwork as far as free lunge because I don't want to build up her anxiety level. Some horses are best just left calm and relaxed. She didn't show any disrespect towards me, she was just a little nervous. So I jump up there and just sit for a moment and reassure her and then instead of kicking her or squeezing her I rock to kinda knock her off balance and make her move...she starts out and I give her a few minutes to realize I am up there before asking her to turn and she does great! I went to dismount and I think I must have hit her rump with my foot as I was coming off and she jumped forward out of fear but I quickly regained my seat and she did do one attempt at a buck...I pulled her head up with my trusty leadrope attached to her halter and then it was over and off we went again. Nothing more bad happened...in fact it was a very enjoyable pleasant ride. Her bucking is out of fear, nothing more...so as long as her little rides remain calm, pleasant and enjoyable her confidence in the situation will increase and her fear will disappear. I think she is going to be fairly easy to break...




Visit herdbound.net for more equestrian and horse info!


----------

